# What About Ki



## Steel Tiger (Aug 26, 2007)

This thought has just come to me.

In my art, bagua, qi is an important element.  Is, or has, Ki been an important element of KMA?  

If it was important, has that importance faded with the increasing emphasis on sporting activity and achievement?


----------



## Chizikunbo (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello, 
several KMA's focus alot on Ki (Kong Shin Bup (TM), Kuk Sool, Hapkido and others)...but it really depends on your instructor...for example some Tang Soo Do schools have a heavy moo pal dahn kuhm, and dan jun ki bup curriculum, however others do not...Some TKD school focus on Ki and practical self defense, while others focus on competition...It really varies and just depends on the instructor, and their understanding of the subject, which alot of times does fall into lineage...

take care,
--josh


----------



## mystic warrior (Aug 30, 2007)

Yep
it is done in hwa rang do too


----------

